# What gecko is this



## Wilfred (Nov 5, 2017)

So I have been seeing a lot of these fellas around my house and I have been trying to id them with books and the internet but I’m shocking at figuring it out in the pic I put it in a spare tank for a photo it has been let go I’m in cootamundra what do you guys think they are?








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foozil (Nov 5, 2017)

No idea, but beautiful little gecko. I'm jealous you have geckos around your house!


----------



## Wilfred (Nov 5, 2017)

I get them shingle backs blueys beardeies browns bandy Bandys Brown snakes lace monitors and these geckos so far I have seen then a hour down the road they get heath monitors


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 5, 2017)

Foozil said:


> No idea, but beautiful little gecko. I'm jealous you have geckos around your house!


Move to Noosa and you'll have hundeds of Asian house geckos in your house.


----------



## Foozil (Nov 5, 2017)

Well, I'm not a fan of invasive geckos...


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 5, 2017)

Foozil said:


> Well, I'm not a fan of invasive geckos...


Like them or not, they're here to stay, like cane toads unfortunately.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 27, 2018)

Wilfred said:


> So I have been seeing a lot of these fellas around my house and I have been trying to id them with books and the internet but I’m shocking at figuring it out in the pic I put it in a spare tank for a photo it has been let go I’m in cootamundra what do you guys think they are?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was looking for a particular thread and noticed I had not read this one. The lizard is a Southern spiny-tailed gecko _Strophurus intermedius_. It has a regrown tail with only a little of the base remaining of the original. You see some drops of the black sticky exudate the original section of tail. The dorsal patterning is very distinctive enough to provide a positive. Am not familiar with this species so cannot really tell you anything about them. Perhaps someone else can?


----------

